# Baby Boy Mummas



## brandonsgirl

So I seen a thread for baby girl mums so thought I would make one for little boys. 

I always thought when I got pregnant I wouldn't know what to do if I had a boy. After all I'm a girl. I know all about girl stuff lol. But tbh having a boy is so easy lol. I'm not sure I would know what to do with a girl haha. 
Kent is an easy baby in the whole :) 

What do all you baby boy mummys think 
about having boys? Were they what you were expecting? I knew kent would be like 
his daddy lol. 

I wish I could share a picture of kent but I'm on my iPhone. :( he is getting so bigsofast though


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have a baby boy  
hes a really good baby too, hes jumping in his jolly jumper ( i think they are called door jumpers in the UK)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah Kent has one of them too. I miss uk stuff lol. There so much stuff like clothes and thing that Kent would look cute in but it's so hot over here that he would jut sweat like crazy. 

Kent is teething at the moment big time. 
Is your little man teething?


----------



## Neferet

I have a good baby boy too! =D 

Isaac has a door bouncer as well, but he doesn't like his as much now that he's crawling/cruising and stuff. =[

Ike is teething... he has 4 teeth now! =]


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin has 2 teeth but hasn't been cranky about getting teeth yet


----------



## brandonsgirl

Omg Kent has no teeth but soooooo cranky with it lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i didn't even know quintin was teething, till my mom pointed his little teeth out :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Haha lol that's funny. Yeah Kent has been teething for months now. Dribbling like crazy and chopping like mad. His gums are getting whiter and whiter. It's not going to be long before he gets one cutting I don't think. 
I heard the first few are the worse for them and then it gets better. Poor little babies lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well I hope thats right, cause his 1st two was nothing, so i hope then next ones are the same :haha: (knock on wood)


----------



## BrEeZeY

i have a baby boy! and i think its VERY EASY! except it took a while to get used to the fact they can pee in every direction lol aiden gets cranky every now and then but only has two teeth and he will be a yr soon!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

boys are the best:thumbup:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Preggoeggo - yes they are haha 

And yeah tell me about the pee haha. I've been pee'd on so many times I can't count. And Im always suprised for some reason. Like hello he Is a baby and has done it many times before, what makes me think he won't do it again lol


----------



## Hotbump

Yay for baby boys! :happydance: i love my two boys...well three with OH.lol. :)


----------



## KiansMummy

I've got a little boy he's 12 days old and all he does is sleep lol, he's a little star hardly ever cries x


----------



## BrEeZeY

the pee thing gets u everytime no matter who u r {he peed on his dad more than OH or i haha} lol Aiden pooped on my moms couch when he was like 3 weeks old haha she hated laying him on anything hard to change him and so she said ill do it on the couch, i knew right away it was a bad idea but she didnt listen {ive never laughed so hard hahaha}


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin poo'd all over me the other day :( i was lying down with him sitting on my tummy and we were just "talking" and he just made a little grunt and poo was EVERYWHERE :haha: damn diaper decide to not be on right:growlmad:


----------



## leopard print

i have a not so little boy :haha: and i think lads are so laid back it's unbelievable :lol: x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol haha so last night after me posting about being peed on etc. Guess what happened. Yep at about 5 this morning I change Kent and he pees on me lol. I must admit I did Laugh to myself coz I thought of this thread lol.


----------



## hot tea

Boys rock!!!

I have a son. He's two now, not much of a baby. But he's fantastic! He's pretty feminine though in some ways. Gentle.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aww gentle is good. Kent is so rough all ready lol. Will grab anything he can and squeeze or pull or scratch. Lil Bully :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Heheh I have one of each! Grace is sooo gentle and calm and 'graceful'....Theo is just a typical boy LOL he throws things, shouts, bites, pullls hair haha! 

Wouldn't have it any other way though, glad I have one of each!! 

Oh & Theo has NEVER peed on me lol....*goes around touching lots of wood LOL*


----------



## brandonsgirl

Haha yep you said it now lol. Look out he going to pee on you :p


----------



## Jomum2b-again

i also have a baby boy...but hes not so much a baby anymore :( Eiyzaque's 2 now, but he's still my baby and i only ever got peed on twice i think lol he's a proper little boy...hes ALWAYS climbing,shouting and constantly running round!! he doesnt stop til bedtime!! he LOVES cars, footballs, anything that makes a noise and anything that makes a mess, i wouldnt change him for the world though...he's soo gentle and caring with my baby girl Ehllsyie, hes always cuddling and kissing her, he strokes her head if she cries and gives her her bottle and helps me change her nappy its sooo cute, hes so lovely with her she couldnt have a better big brother...and i couldnt have two better babies :cloud9:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Awww that is so sweet. And love the names Hun. Lovely.


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Thankyou huni :) not many people do lol xx


----------



## Tink1o5

I have a baby boy. He is a little over 5 months. Already has his first tooth poking through now. Just like his daddy i must say though. Could be twins really. :haha:
Hes a sqealer, loves to jump in his jumper or if your holding him. I always wanted a boy first. (i was a tom-boy growing up). I thought if i had a girl i would be lost and have no idea what im doing. 

Love my Little man though.=)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Haha aww that's cute. Yep Kent is a squieler too. He screams and screaches when you throwing him up and down in the air etc. And same he is exactly like his daddy. 
How many other little boys look like their daddies? 
Sometimes I see myself in him but mainly it's OH/FOB. 
He acts like him a whole lot too. Like the way they sleep etc. But Kent is very much a mummas boy. Always wants mummy. Never daddy. And I think I'm the only one that can calm him down in the end. 
In a way it's kind of nice. Always wanting hugs from me and kisses etc. :) Kent can be such a sweetie


----------



## Hotbump

Nain is just like his daddy too! When he was little he never pee on me but did pooped on me alot which i think is way worst. Im still waiting for junior to suprise me.lol.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Kent has pooped whilst Ive been in the process of changing his diaper lol. All OH could say was OMG it reminds me of playdo factory lol. How mature.


----------



## Hotbump

With nain the thing was that i wasnt even changing his diaper! He would be sleeping in my arms and next thing i know there was poo all over me. You just got to love them huh?


----------



## faolan5109

Yeah boys seem to be easier in the long run lol. Lane has yet to pee on my but he has gotten my mom right in the eye! As of recently he is on baby food and he is like a baby bird with his mouth wide, its to adorable!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl::rofl::rofl: he peed into your moms eye?


----------



## annawrigley

brandonsgirl said:


> Kent has pooped whilst Ive been in the process of changing his diaper lol. All OH could say was OMG it reminds me of playdo factory lol. How mature.

LOL that's exactly what I said when Noah projectile pooed on me lmao


----------



## leopard print

:rofl: girls wait til there older and start getting into things :dohh:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i have nothing thats safe in my house anymore, aiden is almost walking by himself he can do it he jst doesnt want too (faster to crawl) lol i dnt think he is much of a baby anymore he wears 2T :(he isnt fat he is jst supper tall): and he talks and eats big boy food and drinks from his sippy :( i miss having a lil one


----------



## faolan5109

PreggoEggo said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: he peed into your moms eye?

Yeah he did not cover him and just took off her glasses and right in the eye, it was pricless.


----------



## brandonsgirl

annawrigley said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Kent has pooped whilst Ive been in the process of changing his diaper lol. All OH could say was OMG it reminds me of playdo factory lol. How mature.
> 
> LOL that's exactly what I said when Noah projectile pooed on me lmaoClick to expand...

Lol I just couldn't stop laughing. That's all I think about when someone mention playdo actory now haha


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I have a month old baby boy. He's such a little gem during the night and in the morning, sleeping and giggling and happy, however, during the day he's became stubborn (as all men do) about sleeping and just won't go down and if he does it's for around half an hour max :( he utterly adores his boobie juice, true gent style - both food and boobs :dohh: lol


----------



## leopard print

:lol: my little "darling" is having a hyperactive night, shutting his eyes then screaming like a banchee and giggling his head off, little bugger :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

^^ i know exactly how your nights are going lol :p


----------



## sarah0108

Max is way more laid back than Harriet was!!

She was always wanting to be entertained, playing and excitable whereas max is really smiley and is just happy to sit and watch everyone

:) x


----------



## leopard print

i think the lads are just lazy :winkwink: can't be bothered so sit and be content :p but when they scream- they let you know about it :dohh:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yea they do. Well atleast the boys I know lol. Definatly want to be heard when they want something


----------



## leopard print

:haha: bless them :dohh:


----------



## brandonsgirl

How many baby boys are mummys boys? 
I've hears boys are more attatche to mums and girls to dads. 
Was wondering if there was Any truth it.


----------



## leopard print

my boy's very much a mummy's boy :lol: partly because it's only me and him in our house but he's always been attatched to me more than his dad xx


----------



## Dani&Layla_x

I have a girl, but I'm kinda terrified of boy babies - they have bits!! how would I change his nappy!? I honestly don't think I'd know what to do haha.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

brandonsgirl said:


> How many baby boys are mummys boys?
> I've hears boys are more attatche to mums and girls to dads.
> Was wondering if there was Any truth it.

my son is differently a mommas boy but then again I'm the only parent he has :haha: but I am a momma's girl so :shrug:



Dani&Layla_x said:


> I have a girl, but I'm kinda terrified of boy babies - they have bits!! how would I change his nappy!? I honestly don't think I'd know what to do haha.

 well you just gotta move it outta the way to get a good clean :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Haha see I'm the other way around. Boys have bits yeah but you can't really go wrong. With girls you can get infections and all sorts. Boys are easy. Girls are scary lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

talking about changing diapers...
sometimes... omg i cant believe im asking this :blush:
but when I change quintin when i lift his penis up there is like a white stuff under it?
i just wipe it away... anyway is that normal?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Erm I hvent actually noticed this with Kent. 
Would be interested to know what it is though


----------



## faolan5109

Yeah LAney's gets it to, its normal. Just build up from the diaper lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh that's good to know. Least I won't freak out if I see this with Kent. 
We got him then denim style diapers. Not sure if they hve them over in the uk yet but they are cool looking and I think they hold more pee without peaking too. Thy are huggies. Pampers didn't work to well with Kent. But the off brands do lol


----------



## annawrigley

^ Rome had those denim nappies :D they look so cute. i want some lol.
and yeah noah has the white stuff under his dinkle, kinda looks like dry skin?


----------



## leopard print

Callum had it too, i got told it's completely normal unless it smells/ causes them bother :haha: i'm so glad i don't contend with nappies atm, but when this one comes it's gonna be like a whole new thing again :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea, I do have some huggies jean diapers, I'm hoping they bring them back next summer :)
and glad to know its normal , I was hoping I wouldn't have to ask his doctor,


----------



## leopard print

i asked the doctor about it first time i saw it and he said it's normal so :hugs:
the jean nappies look so cool! :) if i have a girl this time round it's gonna be so different haha x


----------



## Sam9kids

I have 4 baby boys! they are 13, 4, 1 and 6 months! Mummys boys!!


----------



## Sam9kids

Whoops i wrote in the wrong section sorrryyyy!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Sam9kids said:


> Whoops i wrote in the wrong section sorrryyyy!!!!

its okay :flower:


----------



## leopard print

QuintinsMommy your little man looks so cute and cheeky in your display :cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

Sam9kids said:


> Whoops i wrote in the wrong section sorrryyyy!!!!

aha dont be silly :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

:O rome! i only just realised your name change!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol yea, you like?


----------



## annawrigley

indeed! how long has it been changed?!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

only a day  your the only one to notice :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Yay! I thought I was just really slow but obviously my bnb addiction is just more extreme than I thought :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh yeah lol I noticed too. Hmmm not just because it was pointed out haha :*)


----------



## bump_wanted

QuintinsMommy said:


> talking about changing diapers...
> sometimes... omg i cant believe im asking this :blush:
> but when I change quintin when i lift his penis up there is like a white stuff under it?
> i just wipe it away... anyway is that normal?

so i was just browsing this and thank god you asked this ive been wondering what it was i figured it was like a build up of sweat but i didnt like to ask (sounds bad doesnt it...hmm) but now i know its normal :D:D thanks! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your welcome :)


----------



## halas

i now have a baby boy i didnt know what to exspect bc my 1st was a girl lol but so far hes much more placid and way more content than she was so go baby boys lol and baby girls to hehe


----------



## brandonsgirl

Congrats on your baby boy. Yeah when Kent was 1st born he was placid too


----------

